# Pre-printed sublimation transfers



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

Hello all!

I was wondering if there was pre-printed sublimation transfers.

I want to test if sublimation would work on my substrate but dont want to go and buy a sublimation printer before I can test it.

Gilles


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

go to pro world they have cap transfer that are sublimation or e-mail me and I can sell you some.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if your substrate is not polyester or polymer coated, sublimation will not work


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

selzler said:


> go to pro world they have cap transfer that are sublimation or e-mail me and I can sell you some.


Thanks for the tip, I will look into that. 



charles95405 said:


> if your substrate is not polyester or polymer coated, sublimation will not work


I know, the plan is to sublimate an underbase of Union white Plastisol discharge ink on a dark shirt. The ink leaves a thin layer of polymer of which I hope can be sublimated.

Gilles


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

good luck with your test but remember this...in true sublimation, the ink actually bonds with the polyester fibers. In your case...putting a polymer patch on a garment, you are only doing a transfer ontop of the garment and it will not appear as bright and it will dull. this is not the first time for this experiment. Maybe you will be the first to succeed..


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

charles95405 said:


> good luck with your test but remember this...in true sublimation, the ink actually bonds with the polyester fibers. In your case...putting a polymer patch on a garment, you are only doing a transfer ontop of the garment and it will not appear as bright and it will dull. this is not the first time for this experiment. Maybe you will be the first to succeed


Hello Charles, thanks for the reply

I have asked several times on the forum about that process but no one bothered to respond so thank you.

I know that sublimation bonds with the polyester fibers, I did several tests with Union white discharge ink and JPSS, so far it works great.

I examined the fibres with a jewerly magnifier and the discharge ink polymer really gets around the fiber, reason why I was asking if it could be sublimated.

Anyhow, I probably will need to see for myself. will post my results on the forum when I am through with it.

I may run with my tale between my legs but experimenting these things is just plain fun for me. 

Again, thanks for the reply!


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

GCharb said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will look into that.
> 
> 
> I know, the plan is to sublimate an underbase of Union white Plastisol discharge ink on a dark shirt. The ink leaves a thin layer of polymer of which I hope can be sublimated.
> ...


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

selzler said:


> We tried that and I didn't like the out come but good luck


Thanks for the infos, I will take your word for it and stick to JPSS.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

GCharb said:


> Thanks for the infos, I will take your word for it and stick to JPSS.


Hows the hand on this process? Is it less hand than using opaque paper? How are you printing the plastisol ink?


----------



## GCharb (Jun 12, 2009)

The hand is very soft, could be softer even, with a full water based discharge ink.

I explain how I do it on this thread

Gilles


----------

